# Forum in English  > News  > Other news  >  Sun completes MySQL acquisition in 6 weeks

## wise-wistful

The speedy deal happened through enthusiasm from both sides, exec says
Just six weeks after announcing that it would acquire open-source database vendor MySQL AB for $1 billion, Sun Microsystems Inc. today said that it has already completed the deal.
In a conference call with reporters this morning, Sun CEO and President Jonathan Schwartz called the deal "the most important acquisition in Sun's history" and said it was completed in such a short time because of the enthusiasm within and synergies among the staffs of the two companies.
Starting today, all of MySQL's products are available through Sun's worldwide sales and support network, Schwartz said. "We'll work with the [MySQL open-source] community to scale MySQL to new heights of performance," he said. "The MySQL acquisition will accelerate Sun's business."
Former MySQL CEO Marten Mickos, who will serve as the senior vice president of the MySQL division at Sun, said the completed acquisition "marks the end of a remarkable era and the beginning of one which may be more remarkable. I agree ... that the opportunities before us are immense. We'll grow to serve more customers, bigger deployments and at a bigger scale."
The MySQL acquisition was greeted last month with a healthy dose of optimism by a number of leaders in the open-source community, who said they thought the deal would provide MySQL with more financial security and resources, and would help advance open-source software in enterprise systems.
computerworld

----------

